# I.O.Wight



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

anybody out on the i.o.w we are at whitecliff caravan park and its heaving just wondering if any other members here . kevin


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

hope you are having a good time.

We were there last week, East Cowes, Waverly Park, which is a stones throw from the ferry. Great weather last week, hope it is same for you.

Enjoy Valx


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

*waverly park*

hi we were on waverly park for 4 weeks in march then moved to whitecliff for the season (cheaper) and couldnt get a season pitch on waverly but great site. we are out here til october if anyone gets out this way we are on field 1 just up from the office give us a knock cheers kev and nicky.


----------



## KJ_1336 (Aug 3, 2009)

still here


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*IOW*

Hello!

How did you get there>?

We were on the Island at Easter and found Red Funnels camping deal to be the best Value. £142 all in for the Family, 5 nights.

TM


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

we was at white cliff at easter well the week after and the site was very unorganised we were told to pitch any where and when we went back to the office the guy got really upset when we told him where we were as that field (3) was not open even though the gates were open and a caravan was set up in the same field even the pool at the main site was not clean let alone open


----------

